# Maple vs. Pine



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

I was given a pile of wood from my father in law's remodel job. I believe that it is maple, but I'm not sure. This may sound elementary, but is there a way that I can tell if it is maple or pine? Most of it is pretty clear white wood, some of the ends are painted orange. These are left over from the cabinet maker and are roughly 12' 1x3's.

Thanks


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Stick a finger nail in it. Easy dent = pine; not so easy = maple.


----------



## toocool (May 16, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Stick a finger nail in it. Easy dent = pine; not so easy = maple.


I agree. Maple is much more dense than pine. The smell can also be a way to tell.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ccrow said:


> I was given a pile of wood from my father in law's remodel job. I believe that it is maple, but I'm not sure. This may sound elementary, but is there a way that I can tell if it is maple or pine? Most of it is pretty clear white wood, some of the ends are painted orange. These are left over from the cabinet maker and are roughly 12' 1x3's.
> 
> Thanks



Pictures?









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you go to google images and enter maple lumber you should be able to find some pictures where you can tell the difference.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

steves dent test along with toocool's smell test will give you good results ( as long as you know what pine smells like )
if it looks like what home depot sells - its pine


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Dent, smell, and maple grain looks like syrup running down the side. You might have to use your imagination but you should be able to tell just from the look.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

bob sacamano said:


> steves dent test along with toocool's smell test will give you good results ( as long as you know what pine smells like )
> if it looks like what home depot sells - its pine


-Laughing hard, here!:laughing:


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

I was pretty sure it was maple when I got it, but in a rush the other evening I started doubting myself. It doesn't dent, nor does it smell like pine. They syrup running down theory even fits too. I will try to get some pictures to confirm, but I'm pretty sure it's maple.


----------



## Martyanderson (May 13, 2012)

If they were making cabinets with it is more than likely not pine. Most cabinet makers and customers would not choose pine for cabinets in a home. Probably maple.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

I believe that sawmills color code their wood by species. A quick look at my stash shows maple with a red-orange end, white oak with black, and poplar with green.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Dave66 said:


> I believe that sawmills color code their wood by species. A quick look at my stash shows maple with a red-orange end, white oak with black, and poplar with green.


Some might... but a local one uses green end grain sealer on all of it.


----------

